# New enclosure questions



## TheWonderer (Oct 10, 2016)

I need recommendations on some aspects of the building process. My current goal is to build an enclosure about 8x3 feet long. I was thinking of getting the wood precut after making my initial measurements and considering thickness of the wood. What wood have you used and where did you go? There is a Lowe's near me. Also, I have experience with drilling but I was wondering what electric drill you would recommend? Also, what is the best method for glass instillation? Definitely need suggestions or links for this.


----------



## Mombo (Oct 11, 2016)

Ideally you would do 8x4x3 if possible. I just finished my enclosure on Sunday and posted a thread recently.

I used 3/4in oak plywood. With that thickness it is strong and rigid enough that I didn't need to make a frame to go on the inside or outside to support it.

As many have recommended I used drylock to seal the wood and give it a rough surface. I got a gallon of drylock and tinted it with 2oz of black pigment to make it gray. 1 gallon should do 2 1/2-3 coats on a 8x4x3 enclosure.

I drilled pilot holes for all my screws but your drill brand should matter. Just use an appropriate drill bit for the size of screw you use. I also used gorilla wood glue on my joints.

Glass doors are the hard choice haha. I did sliding glass doors that are 1/4in thick. I think that thickness was the correct choice. They feel really sturdy and I highly doubt he could find a way to break them.

Seems like doors are also a popular choice but I can't offer any advice on that. The glass is quite heavy so you will need to use a hefty hinge I imagine if you do side swinging doors. If you do drop down doors I would have a stand under the enclosure so the doors can lay all the way down so you can easily lean into the cage.

Make the bottom section tall enough so you can have a foot of substrate in there.

Look through my thread and pictures and ask me any questions you have and I'll try and answer them.

Good luck!


----------



## Maverick&Goose (Oct 12, 2016)

You can also use acrylic sheets (also called plexiglass) instead of glass. It's relatively cheap and not so hard or expensive to cut. For a more simple build, you can just make a door that swings up and locks in place with 2 hook locks (don't do a down swinging door, I made that mistake - too hard to reach in the enclosure). Also, the above mentioned thickness is good, but as for type of wood I would recommend looking at mdf board or melamine board. Plywood and the like are made out of thin layers of wood glued together and they tend to fall apart after a while.


----------



## TheWonderer (Oct 12, 2016)

Can I get wood cut at Lowe's? Should I call in beforehand? Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Maverick&Goose (Oct 12, 2016)

I know for sure that Home Depot will cut for you and I'm pretty sure Lowe's will as well. You just pay for the wood either online or over the phone and give them your sizes and you can pick it up in a couple of hours.


----------



## Mombo (Oct 13, 2016)

Both will cut the pieces down for you. I was originally planning on doing melamine but from what I read it won't last as long as using plywood. The coating is thin and will slowly degrade and its mdf under that thin piece of plastic so if any moisture gets in there it will come apart really quick.

I think that plus apparently melamine slowly off gases toxic fumes is why it seems like a lot of people have chosen to do the drylock coated plywood instead.

Also I found for 1/4in thick piece that glass was actually cheaper then plexi plus glass doesn't scratch easily. Although a bit heavier I would bet.


----------



## Brinven (Oct 18, 2016)

The drylok will keep water out of pretty much everything. The Drylock isn't like paint. Its like paintable cement  

I did plexiglass on a drop down door (its bolted on with a piano hinge that runs the entire length of the bottom (door is 4'x18") I chose the plexiglass because it was easier for me to work with (I had to cut it to fit). Plexiglass might be lighter than glass, but it aint light  

Oh and I had boards cut at both Home Depot and Lowes (Id advise you plan it out carefully on paper first, I kinda winged it and ended up with practically enough wood left over to build a second enclosure... and since I went all oak, it cost a LOT more than it needed too


----------



## Hiccups (Nov 14, 2016)

Mombo said:


> Ideally you would do 8x4x3 if possible. I just finished my enclosure on Sunday and posted a thread recently.
> 
> I used 3/4in oak plywood. With that thickness it is strong and rigid enough that I didn't need to make a frame to go on the inside or outside to support it.
> 
> ...



Can you provide pictures? Please! Thanks!


----------



## Mombo (Nov 21, 2016)

Sorry missed you asking for pictures. In my thread on the Enclosure forum I have quite a few pics posted. I think I have one or two threads in there.


----------

